# [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente(actualizado: 29-5-8)

## ArsDangor

Cómo usar Portage correctamente

Última revisión: 29-5-8

Origen

Este post empieza como una traducción del how-to How to use portage correctly, iniciado y mantenido por GaMMa. El material incluído o modificado en las últimas revisiones es totalmente propio.

Introducción

Portage es un recurso excelente cuando se usa adecuadamente.  El uso incorrecto puede llevar a un sistema sobrecargado con paquetes no traceables (no se puede decidir si están ahí a petición del usuario, son dependencias de algo que necesita el usuario o si simplemente sobran), así como a un fichero world corrupto.

Esta guía pretende ayudar al usuario a mantener mejor el sistema. Aunque los ejemplos puedan ir quedando obsoletos (algunos datan de 2.004), los comandos, ficheros de configuración y opciones que demuestran son totalmente actuales.

Emerger paquetes

Al emerger un paquete marcado como inestable es recomendable hacerlo mediante

```
emerge algo
```

Lo siguiente es un ejemplo de lo que NO DEBE HACERSE

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge algo
```

NO HAGÁIS ESTO ya que se seguirá ~x86 para todas las dependencias, y esto podría no ser lo que deseáis.

Lo aconsejable es intentar instalar primero el paquete. Si no es la versión deseada, intentar forzarlo a esta versión como se indica más adelante. A continuación reintentar la instalación. Si en alguna dependencia se encuentra con que necesita un paquete inestable, volver a realizar el mismo proceso para esa dependencia y volver a instalar el paquete original de nuevo. Repítelo con las dependencias que pudieras necesitar, hasta que el paquete esté instalado.

Sí, puede parecer engorroso. Pero al menos sabes exactamente qué paquetes inestables se instalan en tu sistema.

AVISO: Emerger un ebuild directamente (emerge algo.ebuild) ha causado problemas a algunos usuarios y no debe hacerse. En algunas situaciones el paquete no se añade al fichero world. Este método no informará al usuario cuando aparezcan nuevas versiones (inestables) de este paquete, incluso si contienen correcciones esenciales.

Paquetes inmensos con dependencias que no deseamos

Esto pasa con "monstruos" como KDE o Gnome. Lo instalan todo, todos los programas asociados, independientemente de que nos interesen o no. Por ejemplo, a mí no me hace ninguna falta el paquete kdeedu. En tiempos, la solución era "inyectar" los paquetes, con la versión específica. Ahora, lo que se hace es añadir una línea al fichero /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, que ofrece una funcionalidad similar. Así pues, para evitar que se instale un paquete no deseado, haremos

```
echo 'categoria/paquete-versión' >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

Hay quien habla de las bondades de editar el ebuild y eliminar las dependencias que no se deseen. Esto no tiene por qué sobrevivir a un emerge sync.

Para el caso de kdeedu:

```
echo 'kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0' >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

OJO

Algunas dependencias son innecesarias (kde->kdeedu), y no hay problema en "inyectarlas" o en añadirlas al fichero package.provided. Sin embargo, algunas otras dependencias son necesarias. Cuando esto suceda, portage no hará caso del fichero package.provided. 

También pasará de ese fichero cuando haya actualizaciones para los paquetes de world. Así pues, si xorg está en nuestro fichero world (cosa probable si habéis migrado desde xfree) y hay una actualización disponible, os la instalará, por mucho que queráis "inyectarla". Para evitar estas actualizaciones no deseadas, tendréis que enmascarar el paquete.

Mantener paquetes

A veces, al hacer 'emerge -u world', Portage quiere rebajar la versión de un paquete. Esto suele suceder en los paquetes inestables que tengamos instalados. Para evitarlo hay que crear el directorio /etc/portage.

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage
```

La opción -p de mkdir evitará que aparezca un mensaje de error en caso de que el directorio ya exista (gracias Earthwings por la explicación).

En el fichero /etc/portage/package.keywords, se añade una línea con el nombre completo del paquete seguido por ~x86.

Por ejemplo, para que Portage reconozca que queremos usar versiones inestables de Gaim, basta con hacer en una consola

```
echo net-im/gaim ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Esto ha de hacerse para todos los paquetes inestables que no queramos ver rebajados.

También podemos habilitar versiones específicas de algún paquete, para que cuando aparezca una nueva versión inestable, el sistema no actualice ese paquete. Para ello, ha de hacerse un

```
echo =app-loquesea/algo-version ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

donde version es la versión del paquete, sin el -rN.

La línea anterior sólo permitirá que se instale una versión determinada del paquete. Sin embargo, las revisiones seguirán estando enmascaradas por ~arq. Para permitir que el paquete se actualice siguiendo las siguientes revisiones, usaremos lo siguiente:

```
echo ~app-loquesea/algo-version ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Aún así, hay veces en las que Portage quiere rebajar la versión de un paquete. Habitualmente hay una razón de peso para ello. Aunque también hay excepciones (N del T: NUNCA rebajéis la versión de la glibc).

Por ejemplo, podríais necesitar los linux-headers-2.6 (aunque xorg no compila con ellos). Para evitar que portage nos devuelva linux-headers-2.4, haremos 

```
echo sys-kernel/linux-headers -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Algunos paquetes intentan volver una y otra vez a nuestro sistema. Los usuarios de xorg nos encontramos a menudo con que Portage quiere instalarnos xfree. Para solucionarlo, añadiremos a /etc/portage/package.mask el nombre completo del paquete que queremos enmascarar. Así:

```
echo x11-base/xfree >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

También hay veces en las que los paquetes están fuertemente enmascarados, no sólo por ~arq. Si estamos interesados en uno de estos paquetes, añadiremos el nombre completo a /etc/portage/package.unmask. Un paquete en estas circunstancias es realone:

```
echo media-video/realone >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

También hay un package.use por si quieres modificar tus variables USE sólo para un paquete. Por ejemplo, para evitar que se compile la interfaz gráfica de mldonkey, yo hice 

```
echo net-p2p/mldonkey -gtk >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Las dependencias "virtuales" y los perfiles: el caso de xorg-x11

El caso de XOrg es bastante más problemático. No podemos simplemente enmascarar XFree, puesto que algunos paquetes "misteriosamente", intentarán reinstalarlo. La explicación es sencilla: esos paquetes suelen depender de un servidor X, por una dependencia llamada "virtual/x11". Por defecto, dicha dependencia se satisface únicamente instalando x11-base/xfree. Sin embargo, las dependencias virtuales permiten una gestión más flexible: permiten tener alias y alternativas. La forma de proceder es crearse un directorio /etc/portage/profile 

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/profile
```

 e introducir en el fichero virtuals las dependencias de los paquetes "virtuales" que queremos personalizar:

```
echo 'virtual/xfree    x11-base/xorg-x11 

 virtual/x11    x11-base/xorg-x11 

 virtual/opengl    x11-base/xorg-x11 

 virtual/glu    x11-base/xorg-x11' >> /etc/portage/profile/virtuals
```

Manteniendo el fichero world

A veces algunos paquetes no se añaden al fichero world por cualquier razón (uso del flag -U, se emergió el ebuild en vez del paquete).

Para intentar arreglarlo, tenemos la herramienta regenworld, que buscará los paquetes que tengamos instalados y regenerará el fichero world de una manera más adecuada. Usarla es tan difícil como ejecutar como root

```
regenworld
```

Si nuestro fichero world está realmente mal, este hilo y este otro contienen scripts e información de cómo regenerarlo por completo.

El script de este último me vino a mí (a ArsDangor) de perlas una vez que me encontré con un fichero world realmente jodido por culpa del flag -U (y de alguna cosilla más).

Es una herramienta mucho más minuciosa y potente, pero también más lenta.

¡¡Horror!! ¡Tengo el mismo paquete instalado muchas veces!

Ante todo, mucha calma. Esto puede ser o no ser malo.

Por ejemplo, algunos paquetes no compilan bajo GCC 3.4. Pero el GCC 3.4 genera ejecutables y bibliotecas notablemente más rápidos que el 3.3. Por lo tanto puede ser conveniente tener varias versiones instaladas. Gentoo necesita dos versiones de algunos paquetes, como db.

Para esto están los SLOTs.

Al ver que hay varios paquetes "repetidos" en el sistema, mucha gente tiene la tentación de hacer 

```
emerge prune
```

Esta solución es ineficaz y problemática. La opción prune no respeta los SLOTs. Lo que hará será desinstalar todas las versiones del paquete en cuestión, salvo la versión instalada más recientemente. Así pues, 

```
emerge prune gtk
```

 hará que sólo funcionen las aplicaciones compiladas con GTK 2 (si esta fue la última versión que se instaló), y que dejen de funcionar las aplicaciones compiladas con GTK 1. ¡Adiós al XXMS!

¿Cuándo conviene desinstalar paquetes duplicados? Cuando hay varias versiones en el mismo SLOT. Esto no debería suceder.

Paquetes en los que se modifican las variables USE

En ocasiones modificamos las variables USE que afectan a los paquetes que tenemos instalados. Bien sea a través de nuestro make.conf o por el fichero package.use, puede que deseemos añadir o eliminar una característica al sistema que tenemos.

Para actualizar todos los paquetes que se vean afectados por ese cambio en sus USE, tenemos la opción --newuse, que nos actualizará los paquetes cuyas USE hayan cambiado.

Evitar que los ficheros descargados por Portage ocupen todo el disco

Los ficheros descargados por emerge se almacenan en /usr/portage/distfiles (por defecto). Al cabo de un tiempo de uso de Portage, este directorio puede llegar a consumir un espacio muy valioso de nuestro disco.

Casi todos hemos hecho alguna vez 

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

 y nos hemos quedado maravillados de la cantidad de espacio que aparecía en nuestro disco duro. Esto tiene un inconveniente: si aparece una revisión del paquete habrá que bajárselo de nuevo. 

Si pudiéramos eliminar sólo los ficheros que ya no vayan a ser utilizados podríamos ahorrar bastante disco duro y no poco ancho de banda y tiempo de descarga (y, aunque nos importe menos, también podemos reducir la carga de los mirrors). En los foros hay multitud de scripts para limpiar el directorio /usr/portage/distfiles de una manera más "inteligente". Aquí nos limitaremos al que se distribuye con el paquete gentoolkit: eclean.

```
eclean distfiles
```

 hará una limpieza selectiva del directorio. El problema es que este comando es muy conservador. No se atreve a borrar muchas cosas que realmente están de más.

La opción --destructive es una versión más agresiva. Eliminará todos los ficheros en distfiles que estén asociados a paquetes no instalados, o a versiones obsoletas.

```
eclean --destructive distfiles
```

 realizará una limpieza mucho más satisfactoria. Aunque si en algún momento Portage quisiera rebajar una versión, tendría que bajarse más ficheros.

Este script también se puede aplicar a los paquetes binarios guardados en /usr/portage/packages.

¡Cuánto texto! ¿Y si me pierdo algún mensaje importante?

A todos nos ha pasado alguna vez: queremos emerger algo que incluye un porrón de paquetes (actualizar todo el sistema, instalar KDE...), lo dejamos compilando por la noche y cuando nos levantamos está todo ahí, pero no se comporta como esperábamos. Buscamos información desesperados, y cuando preguntamos algún listillo nos dice: *el avispado de turno wrote:*   

> El ebuild te avisa de que tienes que hacer XXX, ¿es que no sabes leer?

 Así que para sentirnos un poco menos estúpidos, ¿tenemos que buscar las 4 líneas de la fortuna entre las 100.000 líneas de configuración, compilación, descargas, parches y quién sabe qué más? Por suerte, Portage es un poco más benévolo. Al menos, desde la versión 2.1.

Desde la versión 2.1, existe la posibilidad de registrar todos los mensajes que sacan los ebuilds (sí, esos con asteriscos de colorines). Se controla con unas cuantas variables en el fichero make.conf, y funciona más o menos así:

La variable PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES contiene las clases de mensajes que se quieren guardar. Los valores posibles son info, warn, error y log. Se pueden registrar varios tipos de clases, así:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"
```

La variable PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM contiene las formas de almacenar estos logs. Sus posibles valores son mail para mandarlo por correo, save para guardarlo en ficheros en $PORTAGE_TMPDIR/elogs (habitualmente, /var/tmp/elogs), syslog y custom. Se pueden especificar varias maneras de almacenar estos registros:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save mail"
```

 habilitará los sistemas save, syslog y mail. Elog se habilita al dar valores a estas dos variables. Comentar o dejar en blanco alguna de ellas lo deshabilita.

Si habéis escogido el sistema mail, tendréis que especificar la dirección de correo y el servidor al que enviar. Esto se hace con la variable PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI. Aquí especificaremos la dirección de correo y el servidor SMTP saliente. Por ejemplo, 

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="yomismo@midominio.com smtp.midominio.com"
```

Ahora, dependiendo de las opciones que hayamos especificado, recibiremos un mensaje de correo electrónico por cada paquete que emerjamos, o habrá un fichero por cada paquete emergido en /var/tmp/elogs, o líneas con la etiqueta "portage" en el log del sistema...

Paquetes bloqueando paquetes al emerger. ¿Y ahora qué hago?

En ocasiones (pocas ocasiones, por suerte) nos pasan cosas como la siguiente:

```
$ emerge nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1  USE="dlloader"
```

En este ejemplo, xorg-server-1.1, que tengo instalado, me está impidiendo instalar nvidia-drivers. ¿Qué hacemos?

Este bloqueo se debe a alguna incompatibilidad entre paquetes. Por ejemplo, la serie 8XXX de drivers de nvidia no funciona bien con Xorg 7.1. Así que tenemos que elegir: o nos quedamos con los drivers de nvidia, o nos quedamos con la versión que tenemos del servidor X.

Si queremos el servidor X, no haremos nada (o enmascararemos nvidia-drivers). Si queremos los drivers de nvidia, tendremos que desinstalar el servidor X:

```
$ quickpkg xorg-server # ¡¡¡¡Haced una copia de seguridad!!!!

$ emerge -C xorg-server
```

Y tras esto, ya podemos instalar los drivers de nvidia:

```
$ emerge -p nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1  USE="dlloader"
```

Si después de la desinstalación siguen apareciendo paquetes que bloquean lo que queremos instalar, habrá que repetir: elegir, enmascarar y desistir o desinstalar y proceder. Como siempre, es importante hacer

```
$ emerge -uD world

$ revdep-rebuild
```

Tras desinstalar cualquier paquete, por si nos hubiéramos cargado algo.

Reinstalando dependencias

Cuando emergemos un paquete, sin más, lo añadimos al fichero world. Pero a veces necesitamos reinstalar una simple dependencia (todos nos hemos cargado un fichero por error, ¿a que sí?). Para mantener limpio el fichero world (y por más ventajas), conviene mantener las dependencias fuera. Aquí es donde entra la opción --oneshot. Los paquetes instalados con --oneshot no serán añadidos al fichero world.

Por ejemplo, podríamos querer mplayer, que seguramente instalará libtheora. Si necesitamos reinstalar libtheora, la forma de mantener limpio el fichero world será (gracias a Stolz por el ejemplo):

```
emerge --oneshot libtheora
```

Para frikis e impacientes: overlays

Algunas veces somos tan cagaprisas que no podemos esperar a que un paquete entre en portage. Hay algo que nos impulsa a tenerlo ya. En este caso, alguno estará tentado de bajarse el tar.gz de la web, y, a mano, hacer

```
./configure && make && make install
```

Entonces tendremos multitud de ficheros que portage no sabrá reconocer, basura por doquier.

La forma más adecuada de manejar esta situación es conseguir un ebuild para el paquete. Muchos proyectos cuelgan en la página web un ebuild, junto a los RPMs y los DEBs. En otros casos, basta con usar el ebuild de una versión anterior que hubiera en Portage. Para que Portage lo trate adecuadamente, crearemos un directorio para los ebuilds personales (overlays). Así:

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage
```

 Después, declararemos en nuestro make.conf la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage # O el directorio que hayáis definido vosotros
```

Y ahora, sólo nos queda crear la categoría adecuada para la versión del paquete que queramos instalar. Y meter en su directorio el ebuild. En mi caso, quería aMule cvs (que no está en Portage) y wxGTK 2.5.5 (la versión más reciente en Portage es la 2.5.3). Así pues, me bajé el ebuild de amule-cvs de la página de amule. Y luego creé el directorio y metí el ebuild dentro: 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs

cp ~/amule-cvs-2.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs
```

 Lo mismo para wxGTK. Aprovecharemos el ebuild que ya hay en Portage. 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK

cp /usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.5.3.ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.5.5.ebuild
```

Ahora, Portage nos ofrecerá la opción de pasar de wxGTK 2.5.3 a wxGTK 2.5.5.

```
$ emerge -puv wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   U   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.5  -debug +gtk2 +no_wxgtk1 -odbc +opengl +unicode 7,100 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 7,100 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

Y si buscamos amule-cvs, Portage lo encontrará:

```
$ emerge -s amule-cvs

[ Results for search key : amule-cvs ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-p2p/amule-cvs

      Latest version available: 2

[...]
```

Antes de instalar, recordad que hay que hacer el resumen (digest) del ebuild.

```
$ ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-2.ebuild digest

$ ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.5.5.ebuild digest
```

Y ya podemos instalar los nuevos paquetes, sin volver loco a Portage.

Conclusiones

Esta guía te evitará la mayor parte de los problemas que te pudieran aparecer al actualizar el sistema.

```
emerge -uDav --newuse world
```

 es la mejor manera de actualizar todo el sistema. El flag u es para actualizar (update), D para actualizar las dependencias (deep), a para preguntar si continuar (ask) y v es "verboso", para así poder ver las variables USE que pudieran afectar a la compilación y dependencias de cada paquete.

Hay más información sobre otras opciones de Portage en la guía básica y en la guía avanzada de Portage, en la documentación oficial de Gentoo.

También es recomendable echarle un vistazo de vez en cuando al fichero /etc/make.conf.example para ver el significado de algunas variables. En la página man de Portage (man portage) se describen los distintos ficheros que influyen en su comportamiento.

Agradecimientos

Muchas gracias a Earthwings por la calidad de sus explicaciones, y por la rapidez en responder a mis dudas.

Gracias, evidentemente, a GaMMa por haber escrito un post tan útil y haberlo mantenido soberbiamente actualizado.

Y a todos los que hayáis contribuido o vayáis a contribuir a este hilo.

Salu2.

----------

## luisfeser

Buen trabajo ArsDangor  :Smile: .

O, great work!!! k dirian los guiris  :Razz: 

A ver si lo hacen fijo, k tener estas cosillas a mano es mas que recomendable  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## kabutor

pus vaya, eso de que no se pueda usar el -U es un rollo, era mejor asi que tener que añadir los paquetes en el /etc/portage..

EDIT: Eso si, con el metodo este te avisa de cuando hay nuevas versiones "inestables" de un paquete..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Esto...

Yo tenía el problema de que al instalar el xorg hay paquetes que dependen de xfree en vez de hacerlo de virtual-x11... y al hacer el emerge -puDv world me quiere instalar el xfree. Hice

```
echo x11-base/xfree >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

 pero no hay diferencia :-S Sigue queriendo instalármelo, por lo cual no puedo re-emerger -u algunos paquetes :-S

Cómo hago??

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArsDangor

Por lo que he visto, el problema está en que casi todos los perfiles de /usr/portage/profiles incluyen una línea como la siguiente:

```
virtual/x11 x11-base/xfree
```

Por eso parece que multitud de paquetes dependen de xfree. La solución "sucia", es inyectar (emerge -i) xfree . Para este caso, es la única solución que he visto que funcione a la perfección.

Otra solución es editar todos los perfiles para que sustituyan xfree por xorg. Pero por desgracia, esto se va al carajo cuando se hace un emerge sync.

Estoy buscando una solución óptima. Cuando la encuentre, la postearé en el mensaje original.

Salu2.

----------

## ArsDangor

OK. He añadido una sección al respecto al how-to. La versión rápida de arreglar las dependencias xorg/xfree es:

```
sed -i 's/xfree/xorg-x11' /etc/make.profile/virtuals
```

----------

## quelcom

Muxisimas gracias por el How-To. 

Imprimiendo ahora mismo   :Wink: 

----------

## Frikjan

bastante útil, algo así ya empecé a poner en práctica gracias al manual del amigo Noltha.

Lo único una cuestión, de siempre he usado ~x86, vamos es q lo tengo en el make.conf por defecto. Entonces que consejos puedo seguir? o no difiere en nada?

----------

## ArsDangor

Yo también tengo en mi make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". En nuestro caso, el "nivel superior" de inestabilidad, es el keyword "-*" (paquetes con enmascaramiento fuerte, habitualmente por una buena razón).

Lo demás puedes seguirlo tal y como está en el how-to.

----------

## kabutor

una duda que me pasa ahora, y si quiero mantener una version antigua de un programa? Por ejemplo los ati-drivers..

----------

## psm1984

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> una duda que me pasa ahora, y si quiero mantener una version antigua de un programa? Por ejemplo los ati-drivers..

 

Supongo que con poner en /etc/portage/packege.mask ">media-video/ati-drivers-x" funcionara.

----------

## ertomas

Excelente guia ArsDangor!!!!!

La verdad es que me esta siendo bastante util, y la tengo ya imprimida y puesta en mi libreria todavia, me faltan comandos por explorar.  :Razz: 

Me ha resultado de gran ayuda, Gracias

UN SALUDO

----------

## kabutor

Este post podria estar "stick" es muy util la verdad, yo he tenido que buscarlo para ver la duda que tenia  :Smile: 

----------

## Josemilla

Yo tambien voto por que sea fijo.

Aunque tengo un problemilla al hacer un 

```
emerge -uDav world
```

y me intenta instalar Fluxbox y lo tenía desinstalado con anterioridad con

```
emerge unmerge fluxbox
```

no debería desinstalarlo asi o que hago mal?

----------

## caos

Josemilla, si te intenta instalar de nuevo el fluxbox hay dos opciones:

a) tienes el fluxbox en tu lista de programas en /var/cache/edb/world

b) el fluxbox es dependencia de alguno de los programas que tienes en esa lista. Para comprobar este ultimo supuesto puedes hacer:

```

# emerge gentoolkit

# qpkg -I -q fluxbox

```

y te dira que paquete de los que tienes instalados tiene como dependencia el fluxbox

----------

## Josemilla

Ok, ya está solucionado. El "problema" estaba en que tenia un paquete con temas para Fluxbox y por ello me volvía a emerger Fluxbox.

Lo único es que me dice ahora que no hay nada para emerger y me pregunta:

```
Nothing to merge; do you want me to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No]
```

Que le digo? Es peligroso hacer una limpia?

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda caos

----------

## HeCTOr

Cada vez que ago algo la cago   :Laughing:  estoy haciendo un emerge -u world y me está bajando 314 paquetes, espero que no me destroze el sistema   :Crying or Very sad: 

Salu2 y muy buen post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ArsDangor

Jodeer. Me voy unos días a la playa y este hilo me ze descontrola.  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Este post podria estar "stick" es muy util la verdad, yo he tenido que buscarlo para ver la duda que tenia

 He estado mirando en la ayuda de los foros, y no sé a quién hay que consultar para que el hilo quede fijo...

Pero vamos, si la gente lo encuentra útil, algún administrador reparará en él.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *kabutor wrote:*   una duda que me pasa ahora, y si quiero mantener una version antigua de un programa? Por ejemplo los ati-drivers.. Supongo que con poner en /etc/portage/packege.mask ">media-video/ati-drivers-x" funcionara.

 

Sí. Funciona. De mi /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
>net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.17
```

Así me quedo con las versiones estables de mldonkey.  :Smile: 

----------

## -RdX-

Hola a todos, 

Me he dado cuenta de que mi fichero world y mi sistema es un desastre.

con la herramienta que puedes encontrar en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=142475 he hecho dep -w y le he dado a que me regenere el fichero world obteniendo esto:

```

325 packages in world:  165 valid,  160 redundant;

85 packages in system;

725 packages installed: 11% in system, 44% in world, 65% deps.

```

despues hice :

emerge -p prune

asegurandome que no quitaba versiones nuevas y dejaba las viejas. Pero cuando hice un emerge uD world me volvio a instalar lo que quite con el prune.

como puedo quitar todos esos ebuilds antiguos. esque parece como  si pasase esto:

los paquetes X e Y dependen del Z.

instalo el paquete X y me instala el Z al depender de el.

actualizo el sistema y me actualiza el Z teniendo dos versiones de el

instalo el paquete Y y usa el Z actualizado.

quito el Z antiguo. 

al actualizar el sistema de nuevo me instala el Z antiguo porque el paquete X dependia de el.

Z no es un paquete virtual.

Sabeis como ordenar todo, reemergo todo el sistema?, me gustaria no tener 4 versiones de cada paquete y nose como organizarme.

Saludos y muy buen HOW-TO.[/url]

----------

## caos

Si tienes varias versiones instaladas de un mismo paquete y al hacer un:

```

emerge -p depclean

```

no intenta desinstalar ninguna de esas versiones seguramente sea debido a que necesitas todas esas versiones. Es posible que distintos programas necesitan distintas versiones de un mismo paquete.

----------

## ArsDangor

La opción prune te elimina versiones distintas del mismo paquete. Y la forma de eliminarlas es "cronológica": elimina la opción que instalaste primero y considera la 2ª que instalaste la versión más moderna. Esto no siempre viene bien.

A veces necesitas tener varias versiones del mismo programa. Yo tengo el gcc 3.4.1 y, como algunos paquetes no compilan con él, el 3.3.4. El XMMS requiere GTK 1.2. Y el gimp prefiere GTK 2. Para la administración de gentoo necesitas tener, a la vez varias versiones de gdbm. Para eso están los SLOTs. Y la opción "prune" no los tiene en cuenta.

Para saber qué paquetes son superfluos, haz  *Quote:*   

> qpkg -d -s

  y podrás eliminar las versiones más antiguas. Habitualmente, esto es lo que hace un

```
emerge depclean
```

. Claro que, si tu fichero world no estaba en un estado maravilloso necesitarás ir con cuidado.

Como esta pregunta ha aparecido en más de una ocasión, esta noche ampliaré el how-to para cubrirlas.

Salu2.

----------

## ArsDangor

Lo que iban a ser unas horas se han convertido en 20 días...  :Embarassed: 

En fin. Ya está la explicación de cómo actuar ante los paquetes repetidos.

Espero que os sea útil.

Por cierto, he recibido un par de sugerencias de que el hilo debería quedar fijo... ¿cómo se gestiona eso?   :Question: 

----------

## caos

Otra opción interesante para ver que depclean no nos intenta hacer ningún estropicio en nuestra máquina es:

```

qpkg -q -I Nombre_De_Paquete

```

Este comando nos informara de si Nombre_De_Paquete es necesitado por algún otro paquete que esté instalado ya en ese momento.

Si no es necesitado por ninguno y no lo queremos tener, entonces será seguro el poder eliminarlo. Así no tendremos mayores problemas.

----------

## alexlm78

COOL, me llega.

----------

## ArsDangor

 *caos wrote:*   

> Otra opción interesante para ver que depclean no nos intenta hacer ningún estropicio en nuestra máquina es:
> 
> ```
> 
> qpkg -q -I Nombre_De_Paquete
> ...

 

Según mi experiencia, emerge depclean elimina los paquetes si:

No están en el fichero world.

No son dependencias de paquetes que estén en el fichero world.

No forman parte de la configuración básica de gentoo (system).

No son dependencias de system.

Así pues, el paso del qpkg -q debería ser redundante con un emerge depclean. Lo único necesario es tener el fichero world en buen estado.

Salu2.

----------

## caos

Ok, ArsDangor, si eso lo tengo claro. Pero lo tengo claro ahora, después de usar depclean unas cuantas veces.

Pero la primera vez que lo vas a usar, no confias en que funcione todo lo bien que funciona.

Y no se vosotros, pero yo, antes de dejarle hacer nada, comprobe uno a uno todos los paquetes que pretendía eliminar para ver si me iba a estropear algo. Así que, use el "qpkg -q -I Nombre_De_Paquete" unas cuantas veces para asegurarme.

Esto me valió para comprobar que mi archivo world no estaba todo lo bien que debería. Cambié un par de cosillas y ya no intentaba quitarme nada que no debiese.

Cuento esto, porque creo que es una buena forma de hacer las cosas la primera vez que se usa depclean. Soy de los que prefiere no tener que arrepentirse de no haber gastado un poco de tiempo en algunas comprobaciones.

Saludos.

----------

## -RdX-

Hola a todos, hoy al hacer el update semanal se me ha llenado la particion raiz. Total que mi gentoo sigue engordando cada vez que hago un update. Tengo puesto el AUTOCLEAN en el make.conf. Es normal esto?:

```
Kornston kde # ls -lha

total 20K

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root 4.0K Sep 16 20:29 .

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root 4.0K Jul 11 16:36 ..

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root 4.0K Jul 15 19:31 3.1

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4.0K Feb 12  2004 3.2

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root 4.0K Sep 19 17:13 3.3

Kornston kde # du  -sxh *

226M    3.1

573M    3.2

625M    3.3

Kornston kde # pwd

/usr/kde

Kornston kde # qpkg -d -s

Kornston kde # vim /etc/make.conf

Kornston kde # emerge -c

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

Kornston kde #

```

 tengo kde instalado 3 veces versiones distintas. Miro los paquetes que dependen de kde:

```

Kornston kde # ls

ChangeLog  files             kde-3.2.0.ebuild  kde-3.2.3.ebuild  metadata.xml

Manifest   kde-3.1.5.ebuild  kde-3.2.2.ebuild  kde-3.3.0.ebuild

Kornston kde # qpkg -I -q kde-3.1.5.ebuild

Kornston kde # qpkg -I -q kde-3.3.0.ebuild

kde-base/kde-3.3.0 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        openoffice-ximian-1.1.61

        eclipse-sdk-2.1.3-r3

        arts-1.1.5

        arts-1.2.3

        arts-1.3.0

        kdelibs-3.1.5-r1

        kdelibs-3.2.3-r2

        kdelibs-3.3.0

        yammi-1.0-r1

        kmess-1.3

        rss-glx-0.7.4-r1

Kornston kde # qpkg -I -q kde-3.2.3.ebuild

kde-base/kde-3.2.3 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        openoffice-ximian-1.1.61

        eclipse-sdk-2.1.3-r3

        arts-1.1.5

        arts-1.2.3

        arts-1.3.0

        kdelibs-3.1.5-r1

        kdelibs-3.2.3-r2

        kdelibs-3.3.0

        yammi-1.0-r1

        kmess-1.3

        rss-glx-0.7.4-r1

Kornston kde #

```

de kde 3.1.5 no depende nada ¿que hace ahi? y de kde 3.3.0 y 3.2.3 depende lo mismo. Menudo lio que tengo  :Smile: 

Esto es un ejemplo.Tambien suele pasar con el codigo fuente del nucleo, cada vez que me instala una nueva deja la anterior y tengo que borrarlo a mano.  Me he leido de arriba a abajo el HOWTO para mantener el portage y no se que hacer. ¿algun consejo?. Llevo un par de años con esta instalacion de gentoo, no me gustaria volver a reinstalar.

Tambien he notado que al hacer un emerge -puDv world tarda una eternidad. Limpie mi fichero world hace tiempo y parecia que todo estaba bien. Se habra corrompido de nuevo?

----------

## joslash

Tengo unos dias tratando de actualizar mis aplicaciones con la instruccion 

emerge -uDv world

Sin embargo, ciertas aplicaciones mandan el siguiente error

>>> emerge (1 of 168) sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r7 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  db-3.2.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking db-3.2.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/db-3.2.9-r7/work

 * Applying patch.3.2.9.1...                                              [ ok ] * Applying patch.3.2.9.2...                                              [ ok ] * Applying db-3.2.9-fix-dep-link.patch...                                [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

 * Configuring db-3.2.9 (static)...

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 79: ../dist/configure: Permission denied

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 80, Exitcode 126

!!! (no error message)

Ese mensaje de error, lo marcan los archivos man-1.5m-r1, doxygen-1.3.8, db-3.2.9-r10 y db-3.2.9-r7 (hasta ahora).

Que podra estar pasando?

----------

## ArsDangor

 *-RdX- wrote:*   

> Hola a todos, hoy al hacer el update semanal se me ha llenado la particion raiz. Total que mi gentoo sigue engordando cada vez que hago un update. Tengo puesto el AUTOCLEAN en el make.conf. Es normal esto?:

 

Es más o menos normal. Todos los ficheros que te bajas para las actualizaciones de paquetes quedan almacenados en /usr/portage/distfiles.

Y los ficheros temporales para las compilaciones pueden quedar almacenados en /var/tmp/portage.

Así pues, es conveniente hacer de vez en cuando 

```
rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/* /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

 *-RdX wrote:*   

>  tengo kde instalado 3 veces versiones distintas. Miro los paquetes que dependen de kde:
> 
> ```
> 
> Kornston kde # ls
> ...

 Pues lo que pasa es que las versiones nuevas de KDE no se instalan reemplazando a las viejas, por un criterio de prudencia. Suponen un cambio relativamente importante, pueden traer bugs muy serios... Por eso es conveniente tener dos versiones conviviendo durante algún tiempo (hasta que salga el KDE 3.3.1, por ejemplo). Una vez has decidido que la última versión te mola mucho y que no vas a usar las demás, puedes desinstalar las versiones más antiguas con emerge prune. 

```
emerge prune kde kdenetwork kdepim kdebase kdelibs

emerge -a depclean
```

 *-RdX wrote:*   

> Tambien suele pasar con el codigo fuente del nucleo, cada vez que me instala una nueva deja la anterior y tengo que borrarlo a mano.  

  Con el núcleo pasa lo mismo. Tendrás que borrar a mano los directorios anticuados en /usr/src y en /lib/modules. Esto es así porque portage sólo te instala los fuentes. No te los compila, ni instala el núcleo, ni nada por el estilo. Y podrías tener una versión algo antigua del núcleo en uso, por lo que borrar sus módulos sería desastroso.

Salu2.

----------

## ArsDangor

Acabo de añadir al how-to algunos comentarios sobre los paquetes con muchas dependencias y una ampliación a la información sobre los paquetes virtuales.

Agradeceré cualquier comentario que hagáis.

Salu2.

----------

## asph

muy buen manual, esta explicado muy clarito  :Smile: 

la seccion que comentas de los paquetes con dependencias inmensas esta bien, sobretodo al indicar que el inject ya no deberia usarse en favor del package.provided.. aunque hay que ir con cuidado! en el caso que comentas de kdeedu esta bastante claro, pero con esto no hacemos mas que falsear nuestro archivo world, y solo debe usarse si estamos seguros que es una dependencia no trivial.. si por ejemplo queremos los gdesklets, y hacemos un emerge -pv gdesklets-core tambien nos lanzara muchisimas dependencias, pero muchas de ells son obligatorias, y en cambio algunas de ellas podriamos falsearlas. esto es dificil de saber para un usuario normal, asi que hay que ir con cuidado o nos encontraremos que los programas nos empiezan a fallar.

bueno, lo digo porque supongo que alguien podria pensar poner kdelibs o kdebase en package.provided porque ocupan mucho xD

feclidades por el manual  :Smile: 

----------

## ArsDangor

Gracias por tu comentario.  Acabo de añadirlo al artículo.  :Smile: 

Salu2.

----------

## Sertinell

Hola, tengo gentoo en ~x86, y no pienso volver a x86  :Wink: 

Ahora el probema. Tengo xorg y una ATI . por lo tanto necesito xorg-6.7.0-r2, ninguna version superior. Para dejarla fija hago lo siguiente

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-portage/deltup ~x86

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

```

Y sigue empeñandose en emerger las versiones nuevas  :Sad: 

Una ayudita

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Sertinell

Nadie tiene una idea ?

Gracias de nuevo

----------

## navegante

Usa el inject o como dicen mas arriba coloca tu paquete que no quieres en package.provided, en /etc/portage/, Saludos.

----------

## ArsDangor

La inyección de paquetes (opción -i o vía package.provided) no funciona como se espera cuando los paquetes en cuestión están en el fichero world. Puede que esto sea un bug de las versiones inestables de Portage, no lo sé.

En tu caso, te recomendaría que reconstruyeras el fichero world. El servidor X está ahí innecesariamente (supongo que por una migración desde XFree, como hemos hecho casi todos). Échales un vistazo a los scripts que recomiendo en el how-to. Igual te son útiles...

Salu2.

----------

## ArsDangor

Acabo de actualizar el how-to, eliminando información obsoleta y añadiendo detalles de Portage 2.0.51.

No añado información sobre el uso de gpg porque aún es una característica experimental.

Salu2.

----------

## el_Salmon

Creo que si se va a hablar de cómo usar el portage de Gentoo, sería buena idea añadir al HOW-TO un par de enlaces con los manuales oficiales de gentoo: 

Portage a nivel básico y medio

Portage avanzado

----------

## Stolz

Estupenda guia, muchas gracias.

Auqnue no tengo el fichero world mal, he hecho una copia y voy a probar los metodos que comentas para regenerarlo (regenworld parece que no funcina en amd64), solo para ver las direfencias entre mi actual world y el nuevo  :Wink: .

Solo un apunte, casi al final de la guia hay un pequeño error.

Donde pone 

```
emerge -uDav --neuuse world
```

 deberia de poner 

```
emerge -uDav --newuse world
```

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## ArsDangor

Gracias por el aviso. Ya está corregido.  :Smile: 

----------

## mkarra

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Cuándo conviene desinstalar paquetes duplicados? Cuando hay varias versiones en el mismo SLOT. ¿Cómo lo sabremos? Con la herrmienta qpkg.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola, no dispongo del "qpkg" :

```
# qpkg -d -s

bash: qpkg: command not found

```

Como puedo instalarla?

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## navegante

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

Saludos.

----------

## mkarra

```
qpkg -d -s
```

Si no me devuelve nada esque no tengo ningun paquete instalado varias veces en el mismo SLOT?

----------

## ArsDangor

Exacto. Si no te devuelve nada significa que no tienes paquetes duplicados inútilmente.  :Smile: 

Salu2.

----------

## GipfeX

Felicidades por el how-to, me ha ayudado en un par de cosillas acerca de las dependencias y el upgrade...  :Very Happy: 

Salu2.

----------

## navegante

Portado al wiki:

HOWTO Usar Portage Correctamente

----------

## Soul Lost

oigan sorry   :Embarassed:  .. pero tengo kde como le hago para desintalar con todas sus dependencias e instalar genome   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  ..

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Tengo varios días tratando de actualizar a ~x86 y por alguna razón que desconozco me arroja un error con sys-apps/util-linux-2.12p por lo que he intentado aplicar inject a este y continuar con el resto hasta lograr saber cual es la causa del problema.

hasta ahora han sido infructuosas las opciones de Inject explanadas en este howto por lo que pido su valiosa ayuda para evitar que se intente emerger el sys-apps/util-linux-2.12p

¿Puede alguin decirme como colocarlo de manera que el portage asuma que ya esta echo?

El error que arroja es : 

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I../lib -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -DNCH=1   -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSBINDIR=\"/sbin\" -DUSRSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -DLOGDIR=\"/var/log\" -DVARPATH=\"/var\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-z,now  raw.c   -o raw

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-z,now -o mkswap mkswap.o ../lib/xstrncpy.o -luuid

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find/lib/libuuid.so

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [mkswap] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/util-linux-2.12p/work/util-linux-2.12p/disk-utils'

make: *** [all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/util-linux-2.12p failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 102, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Agradecido de antemano por su valiosa colaboración

EDITADO:

Resuelto al hacer un 

```
emerge -i sys-apps/util-linux
```

me arroja esto 

```
*** --inject has been deprecated.

*** If you manage a piece of software yourself, add it's name and

*** version (eg foo/bar-1.0) to /etc/portage/profile/package.provided.

*** If you want to prevent portage from upgrading a package, add it to

*** /etc/portage/package.mask prepending it with '>' (eg >foo/bar-1.0)

*** For more information on fine-grained portage control, please see

*** the portage man page.

```

Interpretando lo que aparece hice un 

```
nano -w /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

 y alli agregue la linea 

```
sys-apps/util-linux-2.12p
```

 y ya no intenta emergerlo más, al finalizar la actualización intentare emergerlo a ver que pasa

----------

## ArsDangor

Acabo de añadir una sección sobre overlays al how-to.

----------

## flaab_0n

Una nota rapida. Si deseo emerger un paquete unico sin instlar ninguna de sus dependencias, ¿Como se hace?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Una nota rapida. Si deseo emerger un paquete unico sin instlar ninguna de sus dependencias, ¿Como se hace?

 

emerge -O paquete  :Wink: 

( una o mayúscula, no un cero)

saluetes

----------

## ArsDangor

```
emerge -O paquete.
```

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --nodeps  (-O) 
> 
> Merges specified packages without merging any dependencies. Note that the build may fail if the dependencies aren't satisfied. 

 

----------

## Xmen

hola a todos 

yo soy nuevo con el gentoo, pues lo utilice hace algún tiempo pero lo cogí ya instalado y configurado y funcionaba a la perfección, como me gustó tanto y vi mi trabajo muy eficiente con él desidí entalarlo para mi trabajo profesional. en esta ocacion y como es la primera tengo problemas para instalar el openoffice-2 en estos momentos tengo el binario. En mi caso yo me actualizo de un repositorio donde estan todos los distfiles que necesito, cuando instalé el sistema lo hice con  un portage viejo pero ayer lo actulizé descomprimiendo el nuevo, pero me descarga el openoffice-1.1.4 y no es 2 que es el que yo deseo.

espero alguien me ayude. y no les moleste que yo pregunte, pues soy nuevo en el tema y necesito mucha ayuda por parte de otros usuarios de gentoo.

gracias de antemano...

----------

## Xmen

hola soy yo otra ves, tengo problemas con el screensaver pues estoy como root y no puedo bloquear la pantalla y cuando voy a las preferencias me lanza un mensaje que dice lo siguiente 

The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0.0".  Launch it now? 

le doy ok y no me muestra el siguiente error:

                     The xscreensaver daemon did not start up properly.

alguien que tenga una idea que la comparta conmigo

gracias

----------

## psm1984

En el primer mensaje de este post, en la sección Mantener paquetes tienes la solución, el paquete tiene el siguiente estado:

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?openoffice-bin-2.0.0

----------

## Antares-1

Hola gente, les comento una necesidad que me surgio hace poquito con el tema del Emerge.

Resulta que yo instale KDE y todos sus derivados usando el CD de Paquetes con la opción emerge -K kde-meta (O sea, instalar todo).

Como me doy maña con el Emerge y los paquetes a compilar, resulta que quiero desinstalar KDE para dejar solamente Xfce4. Pero cuando le hago Emerge -C no me deja desinstalar nada, o al menos hace que lo desinstala pero nada, siguen ahi. Ademas, estoy gastanto con el KDE y 80.000.000 de programas que no uso un monton de espacio en disco.

Alguno sabe exactamente que comando se utiliza para Desemerger paquetes que fueron extraidos del Package CD.

Mañana les pongo logs, saludos.

----------

## Stolz

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Resulta que yo instale KDE y todos sus derivados usando el CD de Paquetes con la opción emerge -K kde-meta (O sea, instalar todo).... resulta que quiero desinstalar KDE para dejar solamente Xfce4. Pero cuando le hago Emerge -C no me deja desinstalar nada, o al menos hace que lo desinstala pero nada, 
> 
> Alguno sabe exactamente que comando se utiliza para Desemerger paquetes que fueron extraidos del Package CD.

 Por lo que recuerdo, los paquetes meta sirven para instalar todo de una, pero a la hora de desinstalar hay que hacerlo uno a uno.

Hay varias maneras de desinstalar de golpe los distintos paquetes de KDE que instalaste, por ejemplo

```
# unalias ls

# cd /usr/portage/kde-base/ 

# ls | awk '{ print "kde-base/"$1""}' | xargs emerge -C 
```

Si no te funciona, indicanos la salida del comando para saber que falla.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Xmen

hola a todos 

tengo problema al instalar el gimp pues cuando le hago emerge gimp luego de descargarlo me indica el siguiente mensaje 

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

y no tengo idea de lo que me quiere decir. alguna idea de lo que debo hacer???

gracias psm1984 por lo anterior, respecto al oppenoffice-2

----------

## pacho2

 *Xmen wrote:*   

> hola a todos 
> 
> tengo problema al instalar el gimp pues cuando le hago emerge gimp luego de descargarlo me indica el siguiente mensaje 
> 
> !!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:
> ...

 

Quizás deberías abrir un nuevo hilo para tratar este problema en concreto, pero bueno  :Wink: 

Como te dice el mensaje sería interesante que nos pusieses las líneas que están encima de:

```
!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Saludos

----------

## Xmen

repecto a esto me da el error a partir de la siguiente linea:

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.9/work/gimp-2.2.9/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.9 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

dime si esto te dice algo y gracias pacho2 por la respuesta anterior

----------

## pacho2

 *Xmen wrote:*   

> repecto a esto me da el error a partir de la siguiente linea:
> 
> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
> 
> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
> ...

 

Es raro, lo normal es que las dependencias esten resueltas   :Confused: 

¿tienes instalado libxml-perl? (y por supuesto libxml2 también, aunque este está definido como dependencia en el ebuild con lo que lo deberías tener)

Saludos

----------

## Antares-1

Bueno, gracias por aclararme las dudas, lo voy a intentar a ver que sale cuando tenga bien configurado el X y el XFCE4.

Mientras tanto, les tengo otras duditas con respecto al manejo de portage:

[b]1)[/b] Al hacer emerge -p paquete me tira maso menos las dependencias que yo necesito bajar (Como no tengo internet en casa las bajo de un mirror oficial y esas cosas) pero en algunos casos al hacer emerge paquete me empieza a pedir mas dependencias o librerias que no salen al hacer la opción -p.

Existe un parametro para saber TODAS las dependencias que voy a necesitar???

[b]2)[/b] Quiero compilar el Aterm, pero me pide el AfterStep-2.1.1.tar.bz2... pero en TODOS los mirrors que consulte solamente esta la versión 2.1.2... como puedo configurar PORTAGE para que me utilize esta versión mas nueva sin hacer el emerge --sync?

[b]3)[/b] divx4linux que me pide el mplayer no lo encuentro por ningun lado...

----------

## pacho2

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Bueno, gracias por aclararme las dudas, lo voy a intentar a ver que sale cuando tenga bien configurado el X y el XFCE4.
> 
> Mientras tanto, les tengo otras duditas con respecto al manejo de portage:
> 
> 1) Al hacer emerge -p paquete me tira maso menos las dependencias que yo necesito bajar (Como no tengo internet en casa las bajo de un mirror oficial y esas cosas) pero en algunos casos al hacer emerge paquete me empieza a pedir mas dependencias o librerias que no salen al hacer la opción -p.
> ...

 

Me parece que tendrías que hacer un emerge --sync, como veo que no parezca que puedas (como es mi caso), puedes probar a hacer lo siguiente (YO NO LO HE PROBADO):

```

wget http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

cd /usr/portage

tar jxvf portage-latest.tar.bz2

emerge --metada

```

REPITO:  No lo he probado

Espera un día o así por si acaso alguien tiene que corregir algo.

Saludos

----------

## Antares-1

Todavia me falta el tema de TODAS las depencias que me tira, a ver si asi puedo compilar por fin el mplayer con mis USES...

----------

## aj2r

Cuando se hace un emerge de varios programas a la vez (cientos en ocasiones) es tedioso por no decir casi imposible tener en cuenta los avisos que algunos de éstos muestran, pongo como ejemplo a perl que da el consejo de hacer perl-cleaner.

¿Existe una solución para esto? Y si no existe, ¿hay intención de tener en cuenta esta situación en versiones futuras de portage?

----------

## Stolz

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Cuando se hace un emerge de varios programas a la vez (cientos en ocasiones) es tedioso por no decir casi imposible tener en cuenta los avisos que algunos de éstos muestran, pongo como ejemplo a perl que da el consejo de hacer perl-cleaner.
> 
> ¿Existe una solución para esto? Y si no existe, ¿hay intención de tener en cuenta esta situación en versiones futuras de portage?

 

Tienes un parche para portage llamado "enotice" ( http://www.fmp.com/enotice/ ) que sirve para guardar estos mensajes para leerlos mas tarde, aunque nuevamente, en la version 2.1 de portage creo que va a venir de serie.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## navegante

Como bien menciona Stolz existe un pequeño script que realiza esto, si desas saber como usarlo pasate por aqui, o en español, por cierto que para que no se te pasen estas noticias (tambien avisaron de otras que generaron muchos post como el script al actualizar gcc, el python-updater, etc...) te sugiero suscribirte al GWN, saludos.

----------

## maximan

Tengo un problema bah no se como hacer.

recien le hice a mi gentoo un

```
emerge --sync
```

y luego

```
emerge -uDav --newuse world
```

Se tardo mucho (no se cuanto porque lo deje en la noche)

despues de 1 dia le volvi a dar

```
emerge -uDav --newuse world
```

para ver que me daba y me dice que va a bajar todo de nuevo, mi pregunta es no deberia bajar lo nuevo y no todo de nuevo???

Que hago mal?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Recuerda que cuando le dices newuse tiene que tocar todos los paquetes que son afectados por las uses nuevas y por ende las dependencias de muchos de estos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummmm, es que no se como empezar........

Estoy intentando montar el xorg-x11-7.0-r1 pero me dice que algunas dependencias estan enmascaradas y las voy haciendo una por una y esta a su vez trae otras y otras y otras que se hace interminable.

¿Como le digo que emerja todo sinimportar que este masked?

Ya lo intente haciendo el ACCEP_KEYWORDS="~x86" pero aun asi sigue pidiendo más y más ymás y más y más. tanto que ya parece estar contagiada de mi esposa e hijas  :Razz:  (Si leen esto creo que dejare de postear por mucho tiempo je je je je je je )

----------

## aj2r

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18

app-doc/xorg-docs

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/appres

x11-apps/bdftopcf

x11-apps/beforelight

x11-apps/bitmap

x11-apps/editres

x11-apps/fonttosfnt

x11-apps/fslsfonts

x11-apps/fstobdf

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-apps/ico

x11-apps/lbxproxy

x11-apps/listres

x11-apps/luit

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/mkcfm

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/oclock

x11-apps/proxymngr

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/rstart

x11-apps/scripts

x11-apps/sessreg

x11-apps/setxkbmap

x11-apps/showfont

x11-apps/smproxy

x11-wm/twm

x11-apps/viewres

x11-apps/x11perf

x11-apps/xauth

x11-apps/xbiff

x11-apps/xcalc

x11-apps/xclipboard

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xcmsdb

x11-apps/xconsole

x11-apps/xcursorgen

x11-apps/xdbedizzy

x11-apps/xditview

x11-apps/xdm

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xdriinfo

x11-apps/xedit

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xeyes

x11-apps/xf86dga

x11-apps/xfd

x11-apps/xfindproxy

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xfs

x11-apps/xfsinfo

x11-apps/xfwp

x11-apps/xgamma

x11-apps/xgc

x11-apps/xhost

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-apps/xkbevd

x11-apps/xkbprint

x11-apps/xkbutils

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xload

x11-apps/xlogo

x11-apps/xlsatoms

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-apps/xlsfonts

x11-apps/xmag

x11-apps/xman

x11-apps/xmessage

x11-apps/xmh

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-apps/xmore

x11-apps/xphelloworld

x11-apps/xplsprinters

x11-apps/xpr

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist

x11-apps/xprop

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-apps/xrdb

x11-apps/xrefresh

x11-apps/xrx

x11-apps/xset

x11-apps/xsetmode

x11-apps/xsetpointer

x11-apps/xsetroot

x11-apps/xsm

x11-apps/xstdcmap

x11-apps/xtrap

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-apps/xwd

x11-apps/xwininfo

x11-apps/xwud

>=x11-base/kdrive-6

x11-base/xorg-server

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-libs/libFS

x11-libs/libICE

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-libs/liboldX

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXaw

x11-libs/libXcomposite

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-libs/libXdamage

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-libs/libXevie

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXfontcache

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXi

x11-libs/libXinerama

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-libs/libxkbui

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-libs/libXp

x11-libs/libXpm

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

x11-libs/libXprintUtil

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXres

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-libs/libXt

x11-libs/libXTrap

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/libXvMC

x11-libs/libXxf86dga

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/gccmakedep

x11-misc/imake

x11-misc/lndir

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-proto/compositeproto

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/evieext

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/printproto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-proto/videoproto

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

x11-themes/xcursor-themes

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

#Xorg-7.0

>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2 ~x86

>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 ~x86

app-doc/xorg-docs ~x86

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools ~x86

media-fonts/encodings ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-alias ~x86

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-dec-misc~x86

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-isas-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-jis-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-micro-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-sony-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-sun-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-util ~x86

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1 ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-apps/appres ~x86

x11-apps/bdftopcf ~x86

x11-apps/beforelight ~x86

x11-apps/bitmap ~x86

x11-apps/editres ~x86

x11-apps/fonttosfnt ~x86

x11-apps/fslsfonts ~x86

x11-apps/fstobdf ~x86

x11-apps/iceauth ~x86

x11-apps/ico ~x86

x11-apps/lbxproxy ~x86

x11-apps/listres ~x86

x11-apps/luit ~x86

x11-apps/mesa-progs ~x86

x11-apps/mkcfm ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontdir ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontscale ~x86

x11-apps/oclock ~x86

x11-apps/proxymngr ~x86

x11-apps/rgb ~x86

x11-apps/rstart ~x86

x11-apps/scripts ~x86

x11-apps/sessreg ~x86

x11-apps/setxkbmap ~x86

x11-apps/showfont ~x86

x11-apps/smproxy ~x86

x11-wm/twm ~x86

x11-apps/viewres ~x86

x11-apps/x11perf ~x86

x11-apps/xauth ~x86

x11-apps/xbiff ~x86

x11-apps/xcalc ~x86

x11-apps/xclipboard ~x86

x11-apps/xclock ~x86

x11-apps/xcmsdb ~x86

x11-apps/xconsole ~x86

x11-apps/xcursorgen ~x86

x11-apps/xdbedizzy ~x86

x11-apps/xditview ~x86

x11-apps/xdm ~x86

x11-apps/xdpyinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xdriinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xedit ~x86

x11-apps/xev ~x86

x11-apps/xeyes ~x86

x11-apps/xf86dga ~x86

x11-apps/xfd ~x86

x11-apps/xfindproxy ~x86

x11-apps/xfontsel ~x86

x11-apps/xfs ~x86

x11-apps/xfsinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xfwp ~x86

x11-apps/xgamma ~x86

x11-apps/xgc ~x86

x11-apps/xhost ~x86

x11-apps/xinit ~x86

x11-apps/xkbcomp ~x86

x11-apps/xkbevd ~x86

x11-apps/xkbprint ~x86

x11-apps/xkbutils ~x86

x11-apps/xkill ~x86

x11-apps/xload ~x86

x11-apps/xlogo ~x86

x11-apps/xlsatoms ~x86

x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xlsfonts ~x86

x11-apps/xmag ~x86

x11-apps/xman ~x86

x11-apps/xmessage ~x86

x11-apps/xmh ~x86

x11-apps/xmodmap ~x86

x11-apps/xmore ~x86

x11-apps/xphelloworld ~x86

x11-apps/xplsprinters ~x86

x11-apps/xpr ~x86

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist ~x86

x11-apps/xprop ~x86

x11-apps/xrandr ~x86

x11-apps/xrdb ~x86

x11-apps/xrefresh ~x86

x11-apps/xrx ~x86

x11-apps/xset ~x86

x11-apps/xsetmode ~x86

x11-apps/xsetpointer ~x86

x11-apps/xsetroot ~x86

x11-apps/xsm ~x86

x11-apps/xstdcmap ~x86

x11-apps/xtrap ~x86

x11-apps/xvidtune ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xwd ~x86

x11-apps/xwininfo ~x86

x11-apps/xwud ~x86

>=x11-base/kdrive-6 ~x86

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan  ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo ~x86

x11-libs/libdmx ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-libs/libfontenc ~x86

x11-libs/libFS ~x86

x11-libs/libICE ~x86

x11-libs/liblbxutil ~x86

x11-libs/liboldX ~x86

x11-libs/libSM ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXau ~x86

x11-libs/libXaw ~x86

x11-libs/libXcomposite ~x86

x11-libs/libXcursor ~x86

x11-libs/libXdamage ~x86

x11-libs/libXdmcp ~x86

x11-libs/libXevie ~x86

x11-libs/libXext ~x86

x11-libs/libXfixes ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-libs/libXfontcache ~x86

x11-libs/libXft ~x86

x11-libs/libXi ~x86

x11-libs/libXinerama ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbfile ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbui ~x86

x11-libs/libXmu ~x86

x11-libs/libXp ~x86

x11-libs/libXpm ~x86

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil ~x86

x11-libs/libXprintUtil ~x86

x11-libs/libXrandr ~x86

x11-libs/libXrender ~x86

x11-libs/libXres ~x86

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver ~x86

x11-libs/libXt ~x86

x11-libs/libXTrap ~x86

x11-libs/libXtst ~x86

x11-libs/libXv ~x86

x11-libs/libXvMC ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86dga ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86misc ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86vm ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-misc/gccmakedep ~x86

x11-misc/imake ~x86

x11-misc/lndir ~x86

x11-misc/makedepend ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-misc/xbitmaps ~x86

x11-misc/xkbdata ~x86

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files ~x86

x11-proto/bigreqsproto ~x86

x11-proto/compositeproto ~x86

x11-proto/damageproto ~x86

x11-proto/dmxproto ~x86

x11-proto/evieext ~x86

x11-proto/fixesproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontcacheproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontsproto ~x86

x11-proto/glproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

x11-proto/xineramaproto ~x86

x11-proto/printproto ~x86

x11-proto/randrproto ~x86

x11-proto/recordproto ~x86

x11-proto/renderproto ~x86

x11-proto/resourceproto ~x86

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto ~x86

x11-proto/trapproto ~x86

x11-proto/videoproto ~x86

x11-proto/xcmiscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86miscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86rushproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto ~x86

x11-proto/xineramaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol ~x86

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors ~x86

x11-themes/xcursor-themes ~x86

```

Y si no, pues ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  :Wink: , pero no sólo tendrás inestables de Xorg sino muchos otros más

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

je je Gracias por responder y encuanto a lo de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" hace bastantes años que esta echo je je je je  :Razz: 

----------

## ArsDangor

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Cuando se hace un emerge de varios programas a la vez (cientos en ocasiones) es tedioso por no decir casi imposible tener en cuenta los avisos que algunos de éstos muestran, pongo como ejemplo a perl que da el consejo de hacer perl-cleaner.
> 
> ¿Existe una solución para esto? Y si no existe, ¿hay intención de tener en cuenta esta situación en versiones futuras de portage?

 Si usas la versión inestable de Portage (2.1 pre6-r7 en el momento de escribir esto), tienes la facilidad ELOG. Acabo de añadir una sección sobre ELOG al how-to. Aún está en construcción, así que acepto sugerencias.  :Smile: 

----------

## GerManson

uuu gracias por la info.

----------

## aj2r

Sería interesante comentar en la guía opciones como: PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, CLEAN_DELAY, FEATURES="parallel-fetch", PORTAGE_NICENESS, ...

----------

## Stolz

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Sería interesante comentar en la guía opciones como: PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, CLEAN_DELAY, FEATURES="parallel-fetch", PORTAGE_NICENESS, ...

 

Si con el inglés te llevas bien, puedes consultar man make.conf para ver una explicación  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzz

----------

## Büldden

Hola, una pregunta.

Actualmente tengo instalado php4, mysql, phpmyadmin y apache y me gustaria que no se actualicen cuando actualice todo el sistema, ya que como solo lo tengo en local para hacer pruebas, pues no me interesa actualizar y luego tener que estar cambiando los ficheros de configuración, hacer backups del mysql y demás.

Pues eso, como hago para que se mantenga siempre una version y no se actualice.

Gracias, un saludo.

----------

## ArsDangor

Puedes enmascarar las versiones superiores. Si quieres conservar PHP 4, basta con que enmascares a partir de la versión 5:

```
$ echo '>=dev-lang/php-5.0.0' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

También te serviría enmascarar a partir de una versión exacta:

```
$ echo '>dev-lang/php-4.4.2-r1' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

, pero en este caso, si por alguna razón la versión 4.4.2-r1 de PHP desapareciera de Portage, en la siguiente actualización, en vez de subir la versión, la bajarías.

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *aj2r wrote:*   Sería interesante comentar en la guía opciones como: PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, CLEAN_DELAY, FEATURES="parallel-fetch", PORTAGE_NICENESS, ... 
> 
> Si con el inglés te llevas bien, puedes consultar man make.conf para ver una explicación 
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

Tengo añadido "parallel-fetch" en mi make.conf pero no veo que descargue nada mientras compila  :Sad: 

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## Büldden

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Puedes enmascarar las versiones superiores. Si quieres conservar PHP 4, basta con que enmascares a partir de la versión 5:
> 
> ```
> $ echo '>=dev-lang/php-5.0.0' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias, funciona de perlas.

----------

## aj2r

A mi me funciona a las mil maravillas  :Very Happy:  ¿Qué versión de portage usas? ¿Seguro que cuando emerges varias cosas a la vez no te sigue descargando mientras va compilando lo que ya se ha descargado?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Tengo añadido "parallel-fetch" en mi make.conf pero no veo que descargue nada mientras compila 
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la información

  Quieres ver que si funciona? envia un  emerge -uDv world y en otra consola intenta un emerge -uDvf world y veras que el segundo se bloque automatico esperando por el que esta en bagound  :Razz: 

----------

## pacho2

Yo lo que he intendo hacer es una emerge -uDv world (para actualizar) y he visto (con un ps axu | grep wget) que no corre más que un wget y que, mientras compila, no corre nada  :Sad: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## pacho2

Creo que es una propiedad de portage 2.1 (testing), yo estoy usando el 2.0.x (estable).

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

Estaría bien que incluyeses en tu howto información sobre paquetes que bloquean a otros, ya que últimamente, supongo que por el cambio a xorg-7, hay mucha gente que cree que el mundo ha llegado a su fin porque un paquete bloquea a otro.

----------

## ArsDangor

Gracias por la sugerencia. Mañana habrá un pequeño apartado al respecto.

Edito: Ya está puesta la sección que me comentabas. Agradeceré críticas constructivas, como siempre.

Y de paso he eliminado las secciones que habían quedado obsoletas.

----------

## n0dix99

cuando coloco el siguiente comando:

emerge --sync && emerge portage && emerge -aUN world

obtengo esto:

>>> checking gettext-0.16.1.tar.gz

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/gettext-0.16.1.tar.gz

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: 98b765831386751effb95061d68fa2c8

!!! Expected: 3d9ad24301c6d6b17ec30704a13fe127

q puede ser???

----------

## ArsDangor

Significa que, por algún error (una descarga mal hecha, un servidor hackeado, o un descuido del desarrollador), no te has bajado el fichero que esperabas. Esos errores se suelen arreglar con un emerge --sync en un tiempo razonable. Por el bien de los mirrors, no hagas emerge --sync más de una vez al día.  :Smile: 

Por cierto, para resolver problemas es mejor que abras un hilo nuevo, así tienes más posibilidades de que lo vea más gente y te responderán antes.

Salu2.

----------

## sunbqto

Este mini HowTo, es una refrencia impresindible para rookies como yo.  Deberia ser la guia obligatoria para su aplicacion inmediata despues de la instalacion de nuestro incomparable Gentoo.

    Mil Gracias.

P.D.: Ahora veo mas claro y me ha conducido a pensar como la Gentooza

----------

## 01allein

Un excelente post

Felicitaciones 

By Noveou...

----------

## bobmiller

Nice post friend. i like it very much.Thanks for sharing.

----------

